# lip-grip berkley was haltet ihr davon?



## human01 (5. März 2006)

will mir eventuel nen berkley für diese saison fürs spinnfischen holen weil wenn ich um den see lauf, da will ich nicht meinen großen kescher mitnehmen
meint ihr zum berkley ??

und weiß jemand was der gesetzgeber dazu sagt weil man muss ja immer nen kescher dabei haben 
oder ersetzt der berkley den kescher?


http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=775_21_48_1358&products_id=16222&osCsid=3ded0704fb0d014d731c1f99f4ffc56b


----------



## Abramis_brama (5. März 2006)

*AW: lip-grip berkley was haltet ihr davon?*

Ich finde dieses Teil das Allerletzte, und ich kann es bei solchen Dingen auch verstehen wenn Tierschützer auf die Barrikaden gehen! Ich finde auch das man mit diesem Teil nicht schonend mit einem Tier umgehen kann, aber jedem das Seine!!! Muss denn sowas für ne Gewichtsersparnis von 250 g sein??
Mein Tip: Benutz einfach weiter den Kescher und nimm diese Last auf Dich!! #6


----------



## til (5. März 2006)

*AW: lip-grip berkley was haltet ihr davon?*

Ich find das Ding praktisch. Man muss aber aufpassen, wenn sich der Fisch drehen will: Mann sollte immer die Schlaufe ums Handgelenk haben, dann kann man im Schlimmsten Fall loslassen, sonst kann sich der Fisch wohl einen Kieferbruch holen (ist mir noch nie passiert). Davon abgesehen glaub ich aber, dass es etwa genauso schonend wie ein Kescher ist, manchmal sogar schonender. Man kann sehr gut auch Fische im Wasser vom Haken befreien und wieder schwimmen lassen und das ist bestimmt am schonendsten. Was man nicht tun sollte, ist grössere Fische nur am Grip aus dem Wasser zu heben, dann doch bitte eine Hand unter den Bauch. Obwohl bei grösseren Hechten finde ich auch die Handlandung dann eigentlich besser.


----------



## THD (5. März 2006)

*AW: lip-grip berkley was haltet ihr davon?*

Ich kann til nur zustimmen, besonders das mit der Schlaufe, gerade große Hechte können einem den Grip aus der Hand drehen, beim Bootsangeln verwende ich gern den LipGrip, beim Uferangeln bleibe ich aber beim Kescher,
Kieferbrüche hatte ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## marioschreiber (6. März 2006)

*AW: lip-grip berkley was haltet ihr davon?*

Alternativ wäre da noch der orginal "Boga Grip" zu nennen !





Er ist drehend gelagert.
Kostet aber etwa achtmal so viel wie der berkley !


----------



## THD (6. März 2006)

*AW: lip-grip berkley was haltet ihr davon?*

@marioschreiber, stimmt !
Aber der orginal hat recht spitze Zangen, ich überleg mir schon längen die Zangen meines LipGrip mit Gummi zu überziehen.
Es gibt da auch einen Nachbau, bei den man die Zangen vorspannen und dann über einen Knopf auslösen kann, hat auch ne bilige Federzugwaage eingebaut, allerdings nicht drehbar, gesehen bei Bode


----------



## bennie (6. März 2006)

*AW: lip-grip berkley was haltet ihr davon?*

nimm nicht den von berkley. ein baugleiches modell gibt's für die hälfte des preises, glaube ultimate wars...


----------



## esox_105 (6. März 2006)

*AW: lip-grip berkley was haltet ihr davon?*

Von diesen Dingern halte ich gar nichts, ich werde auch weiterhin beim Raubfischangeln meinen Großfischkescher nehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. März 2006)

*AW: lip-grip berkley was haltet ihr davon?*

Die Diskussion hatten wir ja schon mal um den Bogagrip, in wieweit die Dinger was taugen und ob sie dem Fisch schaden könnten.

Filosofieren kann man ja viel, aus der Praxis habe ich dazu aber weinig gelesen.

Daher würde es mich freuen, hier mal ein paar Statements zu lesen von Leuten, die das Dingens im Einsatz haben.


----------



## Raabiat (6. März 2006)

*AW: lip-grip berkley was haltet ihr davon?*

*Praxis-Statement von Raabiat:
*
Warum habe ich mir so ein Teil gekauft?
Ich hatte das ständige verhaken im Kescher satt und traue mir, mangels Erfahrung damit, keine Handlandung zu! Bei sämtlichen Kescherlandungen waren meist alle, nicht im Fisch hängenden Haken im Netzt verfangen. Manchmal half nach ewig langem rumtüdeln nur noch das Messer#c

Welches Teil habe ich gekauft?
Da der original Boga-Grip nicht in meine Haushaltsplanung gepasst hätte habe ich mich für ein Grip eines NoName-Herstellers entschieden!

Welche Kriterien waren mir wichtig?
Zumindest vom Eindruck her sollte das Teil den Fisch nicht verletzen können. Der Berkley Lipgrip hat mich deshalb sehr abgeschreckt. Auch spitze und schraubstockähnliche Zangen habe ich abgelehnt. Ich habe mich für ein Grip mit abgerundeten "Zangen" entschieden.

Praxiserfahrungen
Nach meinen ersten Erfahrungen kann ich absolut nichts schlechtes berichten! Ein vernünftig ausgedrillter Hecht lässt sich sehr gut "greifen" und mit Hand unter dem Bauch (würde ich bei jedem Fisch machen, auch bei kleinen) sehr gut aus dem Wasser nehmen. Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht sollte man direkt im Wasser lösen! Die Probleme, die Köder aus dem Keschernetz zu befreien, gehören der Vergangenheit an. Damit hat das Teil seinen Kaufzweck sehr gut erfüllt. Verletzt hat sich bei mir (soweit ich das beurteilen kann) noch kein Tier! Kieferbruch oder Aushebeln oder Einschlitzen des Unterkiefers kam noch nicht vor, kann auch mit sorgfältigem ausdrillen und vorsichtiger Handhabung vermieden werden. Ich schätze, das in jedem Fall der Haken schlimmer war als der Greifer. Das Teil ist praktisch und kompakt und hängt immer an der Gürtelschnalle oder am Karabiner der Tasche. Man muss es nicht saubermachen wie das Keschernetz. Rost hab ich noch keinen festgestellt, wird aber bald kommen.

Meiner Meinung nach nehmen sich Kescher und (vernünftiger) Lipgrip in der Schonung nicht viel. Wer sich eine Handlandung nicht zutraut ist mit einem Grip gut beraten, was nicht heissen soll, die Handlandung nicht zu lernen. Ich lass mir das mal von Meister Vertikal zeigen

*Mein Fazit:
*Ich würde es jederzeit wieder kaufen und lerne jetzt die Handlandung!
Der Grip am Clip geht immer mit!#h


----------



## THD (6. März 2006)

*AW: lip-grip berkley was haltet ihr davon?*

Meine Praxiserfahrungen:
Verwende den Greip zum Spinnangeln vom Kayak, und da geht das Halten des Fisches und Lösen eines Hakens problemlos und schnell.
Im Boot verbraucht er nicht so viel Platz wie ein Kescher und das Bändigen eines Hechtes ist viel einfacher.

Möchte auf das Ding nicht verzichten.


----------



## honeybee (6. März 2006)

*AW: lip-grip berkley was haltet ihr davon?*

Wir selber verwenden auch den LipGrip.

Gerade wenn man mit Wobblern fischt, hat man dann beim Keschern öfters das Problem, das sich irgend ein Drilling im Keschernetz verfängt und somit viel Zeit verloren geht.
Allerdings habe ich neben dem LipGrip auch immer noch einen Kescher mit dabei, denn manchmal ist das Ufer sehr unzugänglich und dann leistet mir der Kescher bessere Dienste.

Ich denke, das muss jeder für sich abwägen....


----------



## bennie (6. März 2006)

*AW: lip-grip berkley was haltet ihr davon?*

mir geht es genau wie meinen vorrednern...


----------



## vaaberg (6. März 2006)

*AW: lip-grip berkley was haltet ihr davon?*

.......sagt der Fisch zu mir: "Opa warum hast Du denn so grosse Hände" ?

" Damit ich Dich besser greifen kann"   
Das ist für die Flossis gedacht die zurück sollen. Der Rest entweder per Hand oder wenn geladen und entsichert das gute alte Norweger - Holzgaff.


----------



## nixfang (6. März 2006)

*AW: lip-grip berkley was haltet ihr davon?*

Ist es nicht trotzdem Pflicht einen Kescher mitzuführen ?


----------



## Kurzer (6. März 2006)

*AW: lip-grip berkley was haltet ihr davon?*

Ich verwende auch einen Lip Grip und habe super Erfahrungen damit gemacht wie unschwer auf meinen Benutzerbild zu erkennen ist ;->

Die Frage der Kescherpflicht ist nicht schlecht! Ich "denke" man muss einen dabei haben, wissen tue ich es jedoch nicht 100 %.


----------



## Seebaer (6. März 2006)

*AW: lip-grip berkley was haltet ihr davon?*

Hallo..
ich denke mal der lip-grip hat sowohl seine postive als auch negative Eigenschaften. 
Sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden ob man(n) ihn nimmt.


----------



## Veit (6. März 2006)

*AW: lip-grip berkley was haltet ihr davon?*

Einen guten Hechtangler erkennt man an den zerschrammten Händen.  
Darum NUR Handlandung!!! #6 

Nee, im Ernst. Da ich keine Hemmungen habe, auch bei Räubern mit vielen Zähnen oder Stacheln herzhaft zuzugreifen und diese Landungsmethode meiner Meinung nach auch schonend ist, wenn man sie richtig beherrscht, wende ich sie auch stets an.


----------



## Marlow (6. März 2006)

*AW: lip-grip berkley was haltet ihr davon?*

Also ich kann dazu nur beitrage, das ich erst den berkley hatte und ne Woche später den von Boga. Ich empfinde das Als Welten was die Qualität betrifft.
Den Boga hab ich für 36$ am us ebay geschoßen Versand waren 15$ also was solls...


----------



## MrMercury (5. November 2012)

*AW: lip-grip berkley was haltet ihr davon?*

Moin moin
Also ich persönlich habe bis jetzt sehr gute Erfahrungen mit meinem lip-grip
Gemacht! Tolle Sache auch zum schonenden haken lösen direkt im Wasser.und auch zum Hand landen und fixieren aus dem Raubfischkescher heraus,sehr angenehm.natürlich sollte für größere Exemplare trotzdem immer ein Raubfischkescher bereit stehen.ich benutze ihn gerne,muss halt jeder selber wissen,das ist das schöne! Kann den lip-grip von Sänger Iron claw empfehlen,der kostet 15 Euro,ist vorne super abgerundet und arbeitet gut vom Mechanismus her.#h


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (6. November 2012)

*AW: lip-grip berkley was haltet ihr davon?*



Veit schrieb:


> Einen guten Hechtangler erkennt man an den zerschrammten Händen.
> Darum NUR Handlandung!!! #6
> 
> Nee, im Ernst. Da ich keine Hemmungen habe, auch bei Räubern mit vielen Zähnen oder Stacheln herzhaft zuzugreifen und diese Landungsmethode meiner Meinung nach auch schonend ist, wenn man sie richtig beherrscht, wende ich sie auch stets an.



Tut mir leid, aber jetzt kriegst Du mal, stellvertretend für Deine ganze Branche, mal Dein Fett weg!

(Nimms bitte nicht zu persönlich.
Ist nämlich nicht so gemeint!#g)

Auf den vielen DVDs, die heute ja zu jeder Fachzeitschrift gehören, ist ein regelrechter Handlandungswahn zu beobachten!#q

Ich finde das verantwortungslos!

Wie oft greifen da Leute nach Fischen, bei denen die (freien) Drillinge überall herumhängen?
Oft seh ich Szenen, bei denen ich nur darauf warte, daß sich einer die Haken ins Fleisch rammt.
Sowas mit einem tobenden Hecht ü80 ist kein Spaß!

Ich selbst hatte mal das "Vergnügen", beim Köfiangeln auf Zander, einen 10er Drilling im Handrücken und am anderen Haken einen 70er Aal zu haben.
Natürlich mit Stahlvorfach!
War nicht einfach, nachts, alleine, die Situation wieder unter Kontrolle zu bekommen!
Auch wenn das Häkchen nicht viel anrichten Schaden konnte...

Aber die Drillinge, die an vielen Hechtködern dran sind, gehen locker mal bis zum Knochen durch!
Dann ist auch nix mehr, mit Zähne zusammenbeißen und selber durchdrücken!
Schlimmstenfalls muß der Haken operativ entfernt werden!!!

Aber erst mal hängt da ja noch ein Fisch dran, der wohl kaum Rücksicht auf die missliche Lage des Anglers, der ihn ja nur schonend behandeln wollte, Rücksicht nehmen wird!

Die Handlandung ist eine feine Sache, ganz klar!
Ich wende sie auch an, wo es geht.

ABER:
Man muß es können!
Dazu braucht man Übung.
Wie viele Gelegenheitsangler gibt es aber, die ab und an mal einen Fisch fangen und gar nicht die Möglichkeit haben, die Routine zu erlangen, die Du und viele Deiner Kollegen dabei zweifelsfrei haben!

Ihr habt eine Vorbildfunktion!
Solche Aussagen wie oben implizieren, das derjenige, der seine Fische nicht (grundsätzlich) per Hand landet ein schlechter Angler ist.#d
Das ist aber völliger Schwachsinn!#q

:mEin guter Angler wählt die zur Situation passende Methode.
Und zwar vor dem Biss UND bei der Landung!!!

Beim Spinnfischen ist ein Kescher oft mehr als lästig.
Ein Greifer am Gürtel behindert dagegen kaum.
Ohne ihn geh ich nicht los!

Richtig eingesetzt, also zum fixieren, nicht zum rausheben, wird er keinen Fisch ernsthaft schädigen!
Er ermöglicht auch ein einfaches Hakenlösen, ohne den Fisch aus den Wasser zu nehmen.

Auch wenn die Handlandung meine bevorzugte Methode ist:
Bevor ich es riskiere, mir einen freihängenden Drilling samt Fisch, ins Fleisch zu bohren, soll er sich meinetwegen lieber den Kiefer brechen!
Für die Filets werden sich dann schon Abnehmer finden...

Leider ist es in der Profiszene ja selbstverständlich, die Schonung der Fische über alles zu setzen!
Also unbedingte Handlandung!
Wie viele kleinere aber dann mit trockenen Händen angefaßt , oder minutenlang in die Kamera gehalten werden, das aber spielt keine Rolle!
(|znaika:Ich erinnere hier mal an die Studie von Arlinghaus, über die Mortalität von Zandern, die Luft geschnappt haben...)

Hauptsache, der Fisch bekommt ein Küsschen, bevor er (zum Verrecken) schwimmen darf!#q

(Daß es in der Szene Leute geben soll, die lauthals C&R und höhere Mindestmaße fordern, obwohl sie selbst ihre Zander (teilweise) verkaufen steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt...)


Einen guten Hechtangler erkennt man wirklich an den zerschrammten(!) Händen...
Ohne Blessuren geht es selten ab.|rolleyes
Aber an zahlreichen Narben von festsitzenden Haken erkennt man Idioten.

Wie eingangs gesagt, das ist kein persönlicher Angriff auf Dich!
Du hast ja auch nur Deine eigene Praxis beschrieben und Du hast auch niemanden aufgefordert, das so zu machen.

Aber Du hast eine exponierte Stellung.
Und nach Deinem Post mußte ich das mal loswerden!
Weil es mir (ohne jeden Bezug auf Dich persönlich) schon lange auf den Nägeln gebrannt hat...

Nix für ungut!#g

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Ein_Angler (6. November 2012)

*AW: lip-grip berkley was haltet ihr davon?*

Jungs ihr seid ja wahre Totengräber, einen 6 1/2 Jahren alten Trööt hochzuholen. Respekt! #q


----------

